# Adobe Lightroom x64.msi file not found error



## Louise Conover (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning! I'm unable to import a catalog that that I received from Photographer's Edit. The error reads that "Adobe Lightroom x64.msi file not found."
Any thoughts as to what I'm missing? Thanks!
Louise


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 27, 2011)

The file that isn't found is a 64-bit windows installation file for Lightroom. Trying to import from a Lightroom catalogue shouldn't give you that kind of error.

How are you trying to open the catalogue that you received? Give the exact sequence of steps that you followed, starting with opening Lightroom.

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Jun 27, 2011)

Louise, welcome to the forum.  You will need to give us a little more information about the 'catalog' from "Photographer's Edit"  An MSI  file is a package  like a zip file that uses the *M*icro*S*oft *I*nstaller included as apart of recent versions of the MS Operating system "Adobe Lightroom x64.msi" is the package that Adobe produces to install Lightroom on 64 bit versions of Windows.  Once you have installed Lightroom, you should never need to access this file again and no catalog should ever require it. 

A catalog is the database file that Lightroom uses to hold information about the photos that you have stored and cataloged on your PC. It always has a name and extension in the form: {Some Catalog Name}.lrcat.  A company like Photographer's Edit can send you a catalog that might contain keyword lists, develop presets, Smart Collections and even Publish collections.  It may or may not have images included separately.   I see from the website that Photographers Edit also sells a package of Develop Preset templates. These are ASCII text files with a name and extension in the form: (Preset Name}.lrtemplate.  Is this what you received from Photographer's Edit?


----------



## Louise Conover (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for your response. I was called out of my studio earlier than I expected, so I'll need to respond to you in detail when I get back later this evening!Thanks again


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Louise

One other thing that stands out - do they know you're using 2.7 and have they used LR2 as well?  The catalogs aren't backwards compatible (although don't panic, there are workarounds), which could potentially be causing a problem.

1 other question that I might as well ask while I'm here - if you just double click the file to open it, rather than trying to import it, will it open?


----------



## Louise Conover (Jun 28, 2011)

Good morning! Thank you all for your responses! 
So, I'll try to be as succinct as possible. I was hoping that when I received my external from Photographer's Edit that I could open the catalog and I can't. When I try to open through Lightroom or click on the file to open a box opens saying "Please wait while Windows configures Lightroom. Gathering info." Bar fills then I receive another warning that "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click OK or try to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'Adobe_Lightroom_x64.msi' in the box below." About two years ago I transferred Lightroom from one computer to my current one, and Lightroom has been working just fine. 
Something interesting to me is the lack of a LR icon in the file. 
Thank you again


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Louise

No worries, we'll figure it out. 

Can you confirm that they know you're on Lightroom 2 instead of Lightroom 3?  We ought to rule out backwards compatibility before we go much further.  That might be worth a quick email to ask them actually, as the quickest way of solving that one.

If they have sent you a LR2 catalog, open Lightroom as normal, and go to File menu > Open Catalog and point to the catalog they've sent you - does it open or does it give a more useful error message?


----------



## Louise Conover (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Victoria! I just sent them an email and hopefully I'll hear back from them shortly


----------



## Louise Conover (Jun 28, 2011)

OK...I don't now what I just did but all the images just appeared in the catalog. Very weird! Thank you all so much for your help! I'm wondering now when I did some spring cleaning  a couple of weeks ago on my computer if I perhaps moved something?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2011)

Er.... great?!    Mystery automatically-solved problems are always good, whatever the solution.


----------

